# Male rats going tinkle EVERYWHERE!!



## Raticle_Rats (Oct 8, 2014)

is it "normal" for male rats to tinkle EVERYWHERE? I thought they had successfully learned to only go in their litter box but as of late they have been going all over the cage. They also tinkle all over me while doing free time.


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

Yes, they scent mark everything, much like dogs.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Yup mine like to streak along the back of my couch. Thankfully it's leather and easily wiped up. Wee stinkers.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Kaboose will pee on my hand...Colombus will smell it and pee over it. Kaboose becomes offended and will chase Colombus. Kaboose comes back to pee on my hand again. The joys of being a rat owner : /


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Glad I'm not the only one going through this. My two boys pee where and when they want. I tried and still trying the pee rock thing in their cage. They only poo in the litter box. Free range equals pee everywhere time..lol. I go through allot of wet wipes!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Me too! I have to run round the edge of the room with a baby wipe and yank out the sofa to mop up puddles. If only they made rat sized nappies!


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

mine do the same thing and it drives me mad! 
trying to litter train them and they will wee in there and then next time i went up theyd dragged their blanket into it and slept in it!!
and males stink too lol


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

It's not just a boy thing - girls pee to scent mark, too


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh yes they do... When my girls run on me they leave little drops of pee everywhere!


----------



## Raticle_Rats (Oct 8, 2014)

aimleigh said:


> mine do the same thing and it drives me mad!
> trying to litter train them and they will wee in there and then next time i went up theyd dragged their blanket into it and slept in it!!
> and males stink too lol


My boys do that, too! Why would you want to sleep where you poo?! Doesn't make much sense to me!


----------



## Raticle_Rats (Oct 8, 2014)

I was hoping there was a way I could "fix" this! Good thing they are adorable...


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

My boys scent mark everything they touch including me. I have even observed one boy lick the spot where another boy peed after which he promptly marked the spot himself. Interestingly enough, my calmest, most submissive boy barely scent marks or pees anywhere but the litterbox so must be driven by hormones more than anything.


----------



## Giddychilde (Jun 5, 2014)

The scent-marking is an unpleasant, but constant thing unfortunately. Whats really annoying me though is that I'm so used to scent-marking that I don't notice until its too late when they actually do just pee all over me.


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

Nibbles has started marking the food bowl and any food that gets unlucky while he's doing it -_-


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

By the way, if you think your rats pee a lot, you'll really enjoy going around the house with a blacklight... to quote Guardians of the Galaxy, it'll look like a Jackson Pollock painting.

Here is what the walls next to your cage look like. Yes, your rats spray pee on the wall when you aren't looking. What else would they do?


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

See now this is why I have a coroplast board between the back of my cage and the wall - an attempt to keep my rental property deposit intact!


----------



## Raticle_Rats (Oct 8, 2014)

Cyrix said:


> By the way, if you think your rats pee a lot, you'll really enjoy going around the house with a blacklight... to quote Guardians of the Galaxy, it'll look like a Jackson Pollock painting.
> 
> Here is what the walls next to your cage look like. Yes, your rats spray pee on the wall when you aren't looking. What else would they do?



SICK!!!! I don't think I'll be checking with a black light...ever.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Raticle_Rats said:


> aimleigh said:
> 
> 
> > mine do the same thing and it drives me mad!
> ...


I know yeah! I give up lol


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Raticle_Rats said:


> SICK!!!! I don't think I'll be checking with a black light...ever.


+1938382


----------

